# kammyTT england tour



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im doing a TT tour of england starting off on the 24th and ending on the 26th ish :roll:

the whole tour will be be to meet as many forum members as possible 

ill hopefully have tour decals so that everyone can see me coming :roll:

now.... i dont know how to get this all going but if your available then let me know, im sure this is a whole new thing so hopfully ill make it a tour to remember (for me anyway)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well people you wanna meet around the West Midlands such as me, VSPURS and Hark can meet up somewhere near Brum for a Pint and you can join us


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

yup


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sounds like a plan guys, any ideas where i can get decals?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> sounds like a plan guys, any ideas where i can get decals?


Could try asking Rich , he may be able to help


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like a plan guys, any ideas where i can get decals?
> ...


good idea trev, ill send him a pm 

any ideas on how it should look? :roll:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Richard is a genius mate and I am sure if he has got time he will come up with something stunning for you .


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

If you come anywhere near Milton Keynes J14 or J13 of the M1 I would be up for a beer, doesn't matter if the day or the evening I could do either, if the evening Nick (LuTTon) may be able to make it, possibly Charlie (Countryboy) let me know when you know when and where you will be.

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like a plan guys, any ideas where i can get decals?
> ...


Kammy, I'll gladly do you something. Can you send me a high resolution pic of your face and a rough itinerary?

You'll have to pay for the print mate. It ain't that cheap for just a couple though... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

there is now way im going to have a pic of my mug on the side of my car :lol:

i was thinking of just kammyTT an d ******** england tour or something


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

How about.... ''Cock on Tour!'' :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ding dang doo.... clity cloo


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> there is now way im going to have a pic of my mug on the side of my car :lol:


You're jumping to conclusions Kammy. It was only for reference - to make something special...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ahh i see.

so who is going to help me organise this then?

im hopeing to leave on the thurs or fri and come home on sunday.

ill need help with routes as soon as i enter england and will be heading down the manchester and birmingham side ending up around london so any help would be great


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

for the decal im thinking of kammyTT with either england tour or ******** tour with something simple in the background.

any ideas?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Just finished Kammy's Tour logo and decal...

You like?

The bloke hasn't replied to my PM with it so I thought I'd post it anyway... :lol:

It's got girls, his smiling face, his route, a TT and my gecko - plus his own special ingredient all over it... :wink: I think he'll be happy... 










Feel free to copy to your Control Panel if you wanna use it as a sig strip... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Golfstrike said:


> If you come anywhere near Milton Keynes J14 or J13 of the M1 I would be up for a beer, doesn't matter if the day or the evening I could do either, if the evening Nick (LuTTon) may be able to make it, possibly Charlie (Countryboy) let me know when you know when and where you will be.
> 
> Charlie


im staying at luton on the sat night, can you guys make it to kent :roll:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> Golfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > If you come anywhere near Milton Keynes J14 or J13 of the M1 I would be up for a beer, doesn't matter if the day or the evening I could do either, if the evening Nick (LuTTon) may be able to make it, possibly Charlie (Countryboy) let me know when you know when and where you will be.
> ...


I think it might help if you look at a map Kammy, Luton and Milton Keynes are both in Bedfordshire - Kent is not!

:?

Jock


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Shameless plug... 

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=151060


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay guys, have any of you decided you want decals marking Kammy's visit? I will be sending the file to the printer tomorrow to guarantee delivery for Kammy's trip.

Just to remind you, these will be £36 per pair delivered to your individual home addresses and a massive 740mm long 

Please PM me with your requirements by tomorrow (Thursday) morning...










Orders can be added after the file is submitted on Thursday but I cannot promise delivery will be made in time for your meet. :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Now as we all know ( yawn, yawn !!!! :lol: ) the best known sh**p sha**er ( aka KammyTT ) is heading abroad this week to meet up with some foreign chappies,(and chappesses !! ),, now i know it is a bit "last minute " but i believe he is heddin down on thursday or friday and i am wondering if anybody alse would be up to meeting him for a very quick ( he has a long way to go ! ) chat on his way down,,,i thought ( all depending on " his " aproval of course ! ) at the hamilton services as i think he is hedin for the M74,,,or any other suitable spot ... anyone ????,, Kammy ???


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hey roddy, im heading down on thurday morning at around 4am to go to alton towers 

i thought me and my pal could have a day of fun an whatever else :roll: before the meets kick off.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> hey roddy, im heading down on thurday morning at around 4am to go to alton towers
> 
> i thought me and my pal could have a day of fun an whatever else :roll: before the meets kick off.


OK then mate,,, 4 am !!   . thats too late for me, usually in bed by then,,,,, i expect you will have a great trip,,,,awrabest . R ( if the plans /times change let me know )


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

roddy said:


> Now as we all know ( yawn, yawn !!!! :lol: ) the best known sh**p sha**er ( aka KammyTT ) is heading abroad this week to meet up with some foreign chappies,(and chappesses !! ),, now i know it is a bit "last minute " but i believe he is heddin down on thursday or friday and i am wondering if anybody alse would be up to meeting him for a very quick ( he has a long way to go ! ) chat on his way down,,,i thought ( all depending on " his " aproval of course ! ) at the hamilton services as i think he is hedin for the M74,,,or any other suitable spot ... anyone ????,, Kammy ???


or...

He could actually turn up to a Scottish meet!

I'm still waiting to see if he'll actaully go through with this one and not dream up an excuse! :-* :wink:

ps would it not have to be the Bothwell services if he's heading South - the Hamilton services are north bound.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Bothwell / Hamilton......you are no doubt correct,,i thought they were both Hamilton ..   
i stand corrected...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

slg said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Now as we all know ( yawn, yawn !!!! :lol: ) the best known sh**p sha**er ( aka KammyTT ) is heading abroad this week to meet up with some foreign chappies,(and chappesses !! ),, now i know it is a bit "last minute " but i believe he is heddin down on thursday or friday and i am wondering if anybody alse would be up to meeting him for a very quick ( he has a long way to go ! ) chat on his way down,,,i thought ( all depending on " his " aproval of course ! ) at the hamilton services as i think he is hedin for the M74,,,or any other suitable spot ... anyone ????,, Kammy ???
> ...


----------

